# Big blue on rod and reel



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I caught this 32 to 35 pound blue on Lake Livingston last 6-24-12 on a white slab, hooked in the out side of the gill plate. 
Lee had to hold it up for me, it was too heavy for this ole timer.
We pulled anchor and let it tow us around until it was tired and then netted it. Man it was mad and thrashed like a banshie. 
A near by boat came over to see it and they had a scale. 
Lee weighed it,and it was 32 pounds, I'm pretty sure it was a male.
It had dark hide and bulging eyes and was as mean as wet bob cat!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Did you catch it on the spinning rod/reel in the picture?!? What line was spooled at the time? Awesome pic.


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice fish Loy, I bet that was a fun thing, being towed around by the fish, way to go


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It does look like a spinning rod, but it is a bait caster/abu 5500 spooled with 20 pound triline big game.
It was a real hoot, it ain't everydau that happens!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Eek yes, I see I now that I'm home and on my iPad. I can zoom in. Earlier i was on the work laptop which has a small screen. Never the less, SWEET fish.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

*sorry ss this is a much better fish*

:slimer::slimer::slimer::slimer:


----------



## JakeBrake (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice Loy!
FISHNNUTT what fish??????? Been staring at that pic a while and stil haven't seen a fish!


----------



## Jeffy (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice catch


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

FISHNNUTT said:


> :slimer::slimer::slimer::slimer:


All I can say is thanks. Very nice fish Shadslinger


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> It does look like a spinning rod, but it is a bait caster/abu 5500 spooled with 20 pound triline big game.
> It was a real hoot, it ain't everydau that happens!


.

That is SS prosetic rod' lol


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Rusty, it is funny how my mouse gets stuck on that picture of the young lady with the cat fish.
You are right it is a much better cat fish!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

FISHNNUTT said:


> :slimer::slimer::slimer::slimer:


Fishinnutt, your post qualifies as a high jack, but no one is complaining, lol. But I will say that she has 2 large lumps....on her......right knee. 

And ATX 4X4, split rear grips seem to be the rage these days, and may have contributed to your statement about the rod & reel in question.

Even though Loy admits it was hooked on the outside, I bet the cat was going for the lure. Many of us don't give cats the proper respect in the GAME department. We all know that flat heads require live bait to catch, but channels and blues are very common on lures. Since I am not a catfisherman, all my better cats are accidental on lures.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow, those are nice fish!


----------

